# Adobe After Effects CS4: Wie kann ich invertieren?



## JokerJoe (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

bin noch relatif neu auf dem gebiet...
Und zwar habe ich after effects cs4 und 'riot gear' , müsste bekannt sein denke ich...
Habe schon vieles probiert, aeber ich kriege einfach nicht raus, wie ich zb. bei den 'splatter images' invertieren kann. dDie sind nur schwarz weiß, also ich will eigentlich nur dass das schwarze zu weiß wird un umgekehrt... invertieren halt.
Danke schonmal,

Joe


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2010)

Sollte ein ganz einfacher Effekt sein (der sicherlich auch invert oÄ heisst), moment, ich schau mal..

*FOUND* 


Effekte->Kanäle->Umkehren

mfg chmee


----------



## JokerJoe (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ja du hast Recht, der Effekt umkehren bewirkt das umkehren [ ... ] der Farben. allerdings ist das ergebniss nicht dass was ich eigentlich suche.
also, ich habe ein sog. splatter image. ( ist angehängt )
Das was ich später noch sehen will ist am anfang weiß. -> umkehren, und es wird schwarz. jetzt will ich aber noch, dass dieses schwarze feld mit dem hintergrund addiert wird.  -> addieren aber dann wird nur alles schwarze weggemacht. Kann ich den addieren - effekt so einstelen, dass er das weiße addiert und das schwarze lässt, 
Einfach gesagt, wie bekomme ich es hin dass meine schwarze fläche zu sehen ist, und das weiße mit dem hintergrund addeirt wird ?

Danke shonmal, 
Joe

PS: der erste anhang ist nach dem umkehren effekt. ( soweit so gut)
        der zweite ist nach dem addieren.


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2010)

Das ist dann nicht addieren, sondern subtrahieren oder multiplizieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## JokerJoe (25. Juni 2010)

Alles klar,

es war jetzt '' multiplizieren''.

Ich häng n screenshot an, könnt mir ja vllt. tipps geben was noch beser zu machen ist...

Joe


----------

